# Sneaky Dog & Chip n' Dip.



## HazyDavey (Mar 9, 2020)

Apologies if this has already been posted by someone.
I just saw this the other day and got a kick out of it.


----------



## Lee (Mar 9, 2020)

Awww just too cute, my morning smile.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 9, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted by someone.
> I just saw this the other day and got a kick out of it.


Never see too much of that!!
.


----------

